# Rechteverteilung



## CHICOLORES (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar folgende:

Was bedeutet bei der Rechte Verteilung das g+w?

also als Beispiel:

sudo chmod g+w /var/.../

grüße


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2011)

Chmod gibt drei rechte, für drei “personen“

Recht zum Ausführen
Recht zum Lesen
Recht zum Schreiben

Jedes dieser Rechte kannst du dem Besitzer, der Besitzer gruppe oder jedem zuteilen.

Wie die Codes aussehen, schau am besten in der Wiki nach.

Bsp: chmod 755 (ist dass gleiche) gibt dem besitzer alle drei Rechte, der Gruppe und jedem nur Lesen und Schreiben


----------



## Jimini (22. Juni 2011)

Ein schöner Überblick: chmod - Pro-Linux

MfG Jimini


----------

